# Hunting > Hunting >  Would you leave?? what would you do  if this happens to you?

## kingstoncowboy

Hi guys, 
I'd like your views on this situation .

I left home at 7pm with a _couple_ of mates to go for a hunt this weekend and finally reached the camp spot 6 hours later arriving at 1am.
Only to find another truck parked up in the camping area (this is in the back country on a 4x4 track in) I get out and see who's around the clearing (camping area) I see a guy walking around in his sleeping bag (we woke him, he sleeping in the open and his mate sleeping in their truck). Anyway I go over a say "Hi" and that (well he was awake) as you do, only to be fended off with words like....Find another spot, we were here first ...ra ra ra there is lots more other spots, fark come on, rara ra raa....ra ra raaa going off his tree etc etc. I said "Well I haven't just driven 6 hours for you to tell me to find another spot as we were going to be hunting this area and ra raa raa etc etc, It's late we are all tired, we are camping here weather you like it or not and if you don't like it, you can move, well that just pissed him off even more.  I continued to put up my fly camp up, whiled we exchanged views and words. I later had a "meeting" with my mates in private and they all agreed to stay here too. So I went over to have another talk to him and I said "We'll talk about this in the morning, and we'll work something out etc, We are all tired and needed some rest". (well it all went something like that anyway). Right.... in the morning we woke around 5:30am, as thats what we had sort of agreed on, and I went over to talk to him about it again (He was awake too), anyway... I asked him "where are you guys going to hunt as you guys were here first" etc, and he told me over their, up here and back there ra raa raa etc, fair enough, I gave him first choice as they were their first, and I told him where we were going so we wouldn't get in each others way, (by the way... there is enough hunting in this areas for All parties). So then all was good, so I thought. So we went on our ways hunting. When we got back from our days hunt (they had left by then too).(one mate hunted with me) my other mate said "They changed their hunting plans and told him where they had gone, and to add to that they said "Don't touch out hidden camera if you find it!". Anyway... next day we go up to this good wallow area to see if much sign was around, and guess what.... I found their hidden camera up a tree over looking the wallow areas...hahaa so I pranced around like a deer would scrapped the ground like a deer and had some fun, big deal. Didn't touch the camera! Anyway we carried on hunting  and got back to camp,packed up and drove home. Monday (today) I was taking photos of my truck only to see fukin knife marks on the drivers side, and No they were not from tree or branches, nice fukin knife marks curving down the doors, gouges, I thought you fukin bastard! I did get their reg number to.
Well, that's my spiel!

----------


## moonhunt

Not hard to get name and address with that rego

You did the right thing saying hi and being polite , good on you, that is normal shit in the pig hunting world unfortunately

Edit, I didn't answer your question, yes I would have stayed, and I would be going back there a lot more now...

----------


## Toby

Hahahaha pull the ole brown eye to the camera?

Sound like wank stains going off the story. Tell the cops?

----------


## Spudattack

Should have taken his toothbrush and shoved it up your arse in front of the camera and then replaced it in his bag, would be awesome to see his face when he checks the camera a few days later!

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> Hahahaha pull the ole brown eye to the camera?
> 
> Sound like wank stains going off the story. Tell the cops?


I haven't told the cops yet, but now that you mention it...
pretended too..haha

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> Should have taken his toothbrush and shoved it up your arse in front of the camera and then replaced it in his bag, would be awesome to see his face when he checks the camera a few days later!


yeah should have done lots of things but while I was hunting I didnt want my tires slashed!

----------


## moonhunt

> Should have taken his toothbrush and shoved it up your arse in front of the camera and then replaced it in his bag, would be awesome to see his face when he checks the camera a few days later!


Spud I have to share a story my friend told me....

Years ago he and a mate flew into a hut to pig hunt an area, when they got there they were unwelcomed by a nudist photographer , he walked around starkers, put up a tarp or something in the hut to claim his stake of the area and keep his unwelcome vibe going, in the mornings he would put enough water in the billy for only his drink etc 

This pissed my mate off, he put up with it until the last day, the nudist went for a walk to wash or something, so with the flash camera they got his tooth brush and shoved it up the backside of one of the pig dogs and took several photos of it going in and out then packed up and left

So to the nudist photographer, that was my mate having a crack at beginner photography  :Thumbsup:  how did they come out?? bahaha

----------


## craigc

Police complaint, it's pretty simple.

I would not have left, especially if my mates were big and strong!

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> Police complaint, it's pretty simple.
> 
> I would not have left, especially if my mates were big and strong!


We were 3 and 2 dogs they were 2 and 1 dog. I was staying no matter what anyway, It's was public land too.

----------


## Husky1600

I would have stayed, its very easy to remain civil and work things out to everyones advantage, and it appears you tried that. So balls now in your court, you did the right thing. Now make a complaint to the cops, they probably wont do anything, but at least your complaint will be on record. And next time keep your camera or phone turned on to video but in your pocket - it will record everything for you without anyone else knowing whats happening. Very good evidence IF needed at a later date.

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> I would have stayed, its very easy to remain civil and work things out to everyones advantage, and it appears you tried that. So balls now in your court, you did the right thing. Now make a complaint to the cops, they probably wont do anything, but at least your complaint will be on record. And next time keep your camera or phone turned on to video but in your pocket - it will record everything for you without anyone else knowing whats happening. Very good evidence IF needed at a later date.


Trouble is.. if I make a compliant to the police about it and they see my truck in there again they probably will slash my tires or more, and it's a looonnnnggg walk out.

----------


## moonhunt

> Trouble is.. if I make a compliant to the police about it and they see my truck in there again they probably will slash my tires or more, and it's a looonnnnggg walk out.


Game cameras are getting cheaper by the day, grab one, dedicate it to your truck

----------


## distant stalker

I reckon what you did was all they could ask for. You could have been a prick got up at 4 and all spread out across the while area but instead you worked in with the plans of those who were there first. Good on you i say. Would welcome people.with your attitude turning up at my camp and those pics will be hard case when they get them. I would have stayed. They just a couple of tools

----------


## bully

maybe in this instance its a big camp ground made for many parties with lots of hunting for everyone. 
otherwise I wouldn't be interested in ground that is being hunted by others who have scared everything off, safety reasons too. I would rather have gone somewhere else. why ruin both parties hunt, first in best dressed.
I cant say it has happened to me hunting. but when I go for miles down a beach and start fishing and the rest of the coast is open for everyone else and someone comes and stands right by me, it pisses me off. I thought it was a bit of a un-written rule. like pissing in a urinal, give a respectful bit of room.

----------


## Dundee

I have always wondered what an armed hunter would do if they came out of the bush and seen some cunt messing with there vehicle?

----------


## 308

I reckon you did the right thing

Everyone carries a camera these days, I would've got a pic of the spankcarrot and done it really obviously too and taken pics of his vehicle

Not that the cops are good for anything but I reckon lay a complaint - people behaving like fuckwits shouldn't have access to firearms 

If he's that much of an arse to three armed guys, how often do ya reckon he slaps the missus around?

----------


## PerazziSC3

To be fair I would have been a bit farked of if some fullas rolled up at 1am and woke me up, would of put the bloke in a bloody bad mood. We have walked into huts in the dark and woken everyone up and also had it happen to us. Annoying when you take a few more hours off work or whatever to get there early then someone rolls up late.  Cant do anything about it tho. 

I would have done the same as you tho, as long as you gave them the genuine first option of where to hunt which you did.

As for vandalism,  what cock heads. Cant trust people in the north island around hunting areas, south island seems pretty good

----------


## Spook

You should have backed out and found another spot to camp till morning...in this particular case I think you were wrong.

----------


## phillipgr

> I would have stayed, its very easy to remain civil and work things out to everyones advantage, and it appears you tried that. So balls now in your court, you did the right thing. Now make a complaint to the cops, they probably wont do anything, but at least your complaint will be on record. And next time keep your camera or phone turned on to video but in your pocket - it will record everything for you without anyone else knowing whats happening. Very good evidence IF needed at a later date.


Thats a good point Husky. 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gapped axe

Confront him about it, you've got his rego easy enough to track him down thru it. I bet he's shitting himself waiting for you to respond. Or go back and grab the camera and leave a note where he can come and pick it up from after the damage has been rectified, doing nothing is not an option.

----------


## Tahr

I just can't be bothered with this sort of crap, life is too short. I would have moved on. So for me, there wouldn't have been a story to tell.

----------


## sako75

Working on a Friday then traveling to your hunt site is how it is for most people wanting to make the most of a weekend. Nothing wrong with what you did. The attitude of this other guy is pretty shit unless you arrived banging and clanging your pots and pans. If you rolled up, saw another vehicle/tent then went into quiet mode as to not disturb the other hunters then you have done good.
What was this guys mate like? Seems that they must frequent this area quite a bit if they had a camera set up. May be that they are doing a pre-roar reccy.
Doing a paint job is pretty low and reflects that this guy must be a right arsehole to stoop so low. Bit of a coward really.
Would be interesting if you did turn up on his doorstep

----------


## dairyhunter

Id be knocking on the pricks door and asking him a few questions as to just exactly what he thought he was doing?

----------


## R93

I guess I have been spoilt over the years as there is always somewhere else to go, where I live, but I am sure I would have left them to it, no matter how big the country. 
It is a unspoken etiquette where I live.  If there was that much country to hunt it should not have been hard to find another spot. 
I cant stand hunting anywhere near anyone I don't know anyway.
On the other hand they were major cocks anyway, to damage your vehicle.

----------


## square1

It's a tough call whether you were right to stay there or not. However I don't think it justifies damaging someone's property, what a prima doña. I'd mention it to the cops (maybe embellish your story a little  :Wink: ), and while vigilante justice always seems like a good idea, I would not do anything retaliatory, sorta makes you as bad as him.

----------


## kingstoncowboy

I see some of your points for me to move on, but as it was 1am and we all tired and not in the mood to go driving around more to find another area, we decided to stay. How ever, if it was daylight and early enough to look for another spot I probably would have, I didn't expect to see any body else their, but as he woke when we turned up,  I went over to talk to him. It's not as if we roared up to the clearing (camp site area) and made lots of noise, I did what most guys would have done. And I did give him first choice of the hunting area, thats the least I could have done. Your gonna get this at this time of year I guess, as we were also doing a roar reccy. Just look at Clements mill road in the roar, those little park ups on the side of the road are all ways full during the roar. And I'm sure people rock on up all the time and park next to someone else. I've been in his situation before, when I've been asleep at a spot and someone else has turned up late, you have a we chat and say Hi, be polite, where ya hunting and that sort of stuff, ya don't cause a bitch fight about it, your there to enjoy yourselves. And then vandalism to other people property, thats fukin LOW!!

----------


## Spook

There is no proof that these people damaged your vehicle and as you didn't notice it till after arriving home I would imagine the damage was not significant. I also doubt they did the damage as they had left gear [their camera] in the area and there is no way they could gamble on you not finding the marks till you got home...care to post some pics of said damage?
It takes 3 minutes to jump out of your vehicle, slip into your sleeping bag and keep the peace and quiet, why you felt it was necessary to set up camp is anybody's guess...it was only 5 hours till daylight...they were there first, show some consideration in the future.

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> There is no proof that these people damaged your vehicle and as you didn't notice it till after arriving home I would imagine the damage was not significant. I also doubt they did the damage as they had left gear [their camera] in the area and there is no way they could gamble on you not finding the marks till you got home...care to post some pics of said damage?
> It takes 3 minutes to jump out of your vehicle, slip into your sleeping bag and keep the peace and quiet, why you felt it was necessary to set up camp is anybody's guess...it was only 5 hours till daylight...they were there first, show some consideration in the future.


For 1: The knife marks are "fresh" like deer shit, you know if it's fresh or not, and I would have seen them b4, 2: I didn't go over my truck with a fine tooth comb inspecting for any scratches, 3: like to see you take 3 minutes if you arrived at a spot to find someone else there!!!!!! 4: I wasn't going to be bullied around at 1am in the morning!!!! 5: consideration ...I gave him first hunting right s to the area!!!!!!. 6: Go and put your head in the sand

----------


## Spook

> For 1: The knife marks are "fresh" and I would have seen them b4, 2: I didn't go over my truck with a fine tooth comb inspecting for any scratches, 3: like to see you take 3 minutes if you arrived at a spot to find someone else there!!!!!! 4: I wasn't going to be bullied around at 1am in the morning!!!! 5: consideration ...I gave him first hunting right s to the area!!!!!!. 6: Go and put your head up your arse!!


You didn't give him fuck all in the way of hunting rights...he was there first.
Your head-up-the-arse attitude is why you ended up in this situation.
So you needed a fine tooth comb to find the marks...cant have been significant marks.

----------


## kingstoncowboy

By your attitude Spook, you'd be Just as bad to deal with in this situation, I pity the guy that bumps into you in the bush.
I haven't mention that he left a message on my back windscreen threatening me either.
Scratches to my vehicle as requested Spook. Bad enough to "significant"! And if they were old they would have rust marks starting by now.
 2 short scratches and a longer one curving down ... definitely not from branches!

----------


## Spook

There appears to be a lot of other scratches in that paintwork...poor camera light, poor photography [not you, camera] or you do a lot of bush bashing...they may well be knife marks but my money is on bush scratches.
And yes I am an absolute bastard to meet in the bush, especially at 1 in the morning when someone crashes my camp...the rattle of bottles and the phht of a cap coming off goes a long way to quieten me down.

Oh!, and now we get the threatening message...now that would have gone a long way to your credibility if it had been mentioned earlier.

----------


## Toby

Better take some rum or whisky next time I hunt incase I run into grumpy old men  :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

I'd be going back to get that fucking camera. 

Write them a message, stick it on the data card and send it back to the fucking cnuts

----------


## Spook

> Better take some rum or whisky next time I hunt incase I run into grumpy old men


Buy quality...not crap

----------


## moonhunt

Mmmm a threat as well.... post that up too. The knife marks look like a illiterate message to me, how sound is someone that scribes messages into peoples doors with a knife

Have you got his name an address yet?

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> Mmmm a threat as well.... post that up too. The knife marks look like a illiterate message to me, how sound is someone that scribes messages into peoples doors with a knife
> 
> Have you got his name an address yet?


I did make a complaint to the police this morning following some advice from you guys and will leave it in there hands, other wise it would have cost me $15 to find the owner of vehicle name and address from Transport agency, so didn't go there.

And for "spook" I don't want to be rude to you, just this prick was an arse to deal with. and you worked me up, sorry.

----------


## moonhunt

Good stuff, we will all hang out for the outcome then...

----------


## Spook

> I did make a complaint to the police this morning following some advice from you guys and will leave it in there hands, other wise it would have cost me $15 to find the owner of vehicle name and address from Transport agency, so didn't go there.
> 
> And for "spook" I don't want to be rude to you, just this prick was an arse to deal with. and you worked me up, sorry.


We all have our moments.
I don't think that you can get names of car rego's anymore...but by putting it in the hands of the police was your best move...don't expect a lot from them as there is no financial reward for their time...all you can hope for is a cop with an attitude on firearms.

----------


## Timmay

> I just can't be bothered with this sort of crap, life is too short. I would have moved on. So for me, there wouldn't have been a story to tell.



So much this - I would have headed down the road a wee bit and thought no more of it. Not worth the shit.

----------


## Beetroot

Not knowing the area it's hard to say what I'd do.
But if it was the only possible place to park the ute for the night I'd expect them to be civil, but would have considered moving if the guy was a real wanker.

Still would've hunted in the area, probably. It's public land, but not knowing the temperament of the people or the area really can't say.

----------


## Drewski

Haven't really experienced this myself...but seems there was no "kiwi" type of attitude...like a she'll be right mate, hey bro park up have a cuppa and we'll talk about it in the morning. If it was a private block yea maybe...but a public block??!! Oh well there are assholes, wankers and good cunts.....you have to decide which one you would be?

----------


## Barefoot

> Better take some rum or whisky next time I hunt incase I run into grumpy old men


Don't talk about Maca and Rushy like that

----------


## RimfireNZ

Back a couple of years ago I only had a day to do some hunting so popped down to Ngaruawahia to try to find a couple of goats. 

I spent the whole day in the bush without any luck, and when I got out I find had some bastard deliberately driven into my car door with their tow bar a couple of times. Cost me $800 to get fixed. I wanted to complain to the cops but what could I say?

There are some real pricks in the world. But what can you do? I guess they got what they wanted as I don't go down there anymore.

----------


## kingstoncowboy

This was written on the dust on my back window, or very much to it...."_Kingston try that shit again and you will get your head kicked in_"
I was wearing my shirt name on it, so that's how he got my name

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not knowing the area it's hard to say what I'd do.
> But if it was the only possible place to park the ute for the night I'd expect them to be civil, but would have considered moving if the guy was a real wanker.
> 
> Still would've hunted in the area, probably. It's public land, but not knowing the temperament of the people or the area really can't say.


This^^^ If its the best/only access to 50,000 hectares 500,000 hectares of public land or whatever and you try and lay claim,, to it as your private hunting block, your fucked in the head and deserve whatever you get as far as im concerned.
Iv never hunted NI but going by the population(10 times too much) and bugger all public land(going by google earth) Id say you would have to be a cock smoker of epic proportions to expect to have public land all to yourself at this time of year.

----------


## Spook

> This was written on the dust on my back window, or very much to it...."_Kingston try that shit again and you will get your head kicked in_"
> I was wearing my shirt name on it, so that's how he got my name


You have a hunting shirt with your name on it?...in that case everyone thinks my name is "swazi"

----------


## BRADS

> This^^^ If its the best/only access to 50,000 hectares 500,000 hectares of public land or whatever and you try and lay claim,, to it as your private hunting block, your fucked in the head and deserve whatever you get as far as im concerned.
> Iv never hunted NI but going by the population(10 times too much) and bugger all public land(going by google earth) Id say you would have to be a cock smoker of epic proportions to expect to have public land all to yourself at this time of year.


Great post.
But......I thought all the cock smokers where in the south island?

----------


## veitnamcam

:Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Pengy

Interisland war is declared I believe  :Wink:

----------


## crnkin

We are, so do yourselves a favour and don't bother us    :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spook

> This^^^ If its the best/only access to 50,000 hectares 500,000 hectares of public land or whatever and you try and lay claim,, to it as your private hunting block, your fucked in the head and deserve whatever you get as far as im concerned.
> Iv never hunted NI but going by the population(10 times too much) and bugger all public land(going by google earth) Id say you would have to be a cock smoker of epic proportions to expect to have public land all to yourself at this time of year.


Pukerua Bay is almost as far south as Nelson...just saying

----------


## moonhunt

I will fire the first missile into there turf

Lovin&#39; Lamb Inflatable Love Doll | Trade Me

----------


## Spook

> I will fire the first missile into there turf
> 
> Lovin' Lamb Inflatable Love Doll | Trade Me


Why bother...they have the real Mc Coy down there

----------


## Spook

> Interisland war is declared I believe


I say, cut the cable...what's the worse that can happen, the North will drift higher into the Pacific and the South will head for Antartica, where we towed it from before.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Great post.
> But......I thought all the cock smokers where in the south island?


Maybe he moved up there and thought he could have it all to himself? :Grin: 

Cock smokers are everywhere, the more population you have the more you will have,simple averages :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy



----------


## BRADS

> Maybe he moved up there and thought he could have it all to himself?
> 
> Cock smokers are everywhere, the more population you have the more you will have,simple averages


This is war and your island has more helmet slaves in it :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## jhunt

SPOOK IS A FAGGOT

----------


## Spook

> SPOOK IS A FAGGOT


That's nice

----------


## Pengy

> SPOOK IS A FAGGOT


No need for that kind of bullshit on here  :Disapointed:

----------


## Dead is better

Good to see we welcome those with touretts syndrome eh

----------


## moonhunt

Spook I wont hold it against you... just don't go holding it against me

----------


## Spook

> No need for that kind of bullshit on here


It's ok pengy, the last time we were on a hunt together I let him slip one into me

----------


## Spook

> Spook I wont hold it against you... just don't go holding it against me


Spooning?

----------


## moonhunt

:Grin:

----------


## Dundee

The shit fight is well underway now :Ka Boom:

----------


## Pengy

Talking to a mate earlier today, and he was telling me that he had 4 or 5 phone calls from complete strangers over the weekend, all blokes, and all asking him for "special favours : so to speak.
Took him a while to suss out that some prick had put his cell phone # on the wall in local public loo. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Spook

> Talking to a mate earlier today, and he was telling me that he had 4 or 5 phone calls from complete strangers over the weekend, all blokes, and all asking him for "special favours : so to speak.
> Took him a while to suss out that some prick had put his cell phone # on the wall in local public loo.


Do people actually ring those numbers...I have a couple of forum members phone numbers...off to town tomorrow with my felt tip pen.

----------


## BRADS

> The shit fight is well underway now


Was a shit thread anyhow :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Happy

> Do people actually ring those numbers...I have a couple of forum members phone numbers...off to town tomorrow with my felt tip pen.


Don't even think of me buddy as I have yours as well ha ha

----------


## Spook

> Was a shit thread anyhow


We try not to push it that far in

----------


## Spook

> Don't even think of me buddy as I have yours as well ha ha


never even crossed my mind

----------


## Dundee

021 oh never mind :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## jakdanby

Hi Guys,

Not obvious to you Kyle Mitchell that other hunter you were rude arrogant disrespectful was to me, Julian Danby- Kingston if you dont know who I am, im a writer for NZHunter, and until recently part of the Rod and Rifle team and also part of the Stoney Creek test fire team. It was easly enough to recognise you with kingston Cowboy badges on all your garments. FYI you usually have your name tags on the inside of your clothing you self proclaimed superhero.
You have some nerve. 
As to those scratches.... really , I would be doing something of more inconvenience to you than scratching your ute. I have spoken to a few people in the hunting industry regarding a character reference of you, it didnt go too well on your behalf, actually a little alarming. I think you should be having a good look at yourself, your actions and the safety issues you possess. Your sneaky slimy arrogant dishonest dangerous disgraceful inconsiderate actions will not be tollerated again!

You guys might want to have a look at the email I have sent to the Police earlier today, totally unaware of this thread until now.
Wait a sec and ill get it up.

Cheers

----------


## Drewski

.....the plot thickens....

----------


## Toby

> .....the plot thickens....


Da da daaaaaaa!!  :Grin:

----------


## jakdanby

Hi Mike,

As discussed see below for the progression of events on the morning of the 8th March-with my good friend Shane Hardy (0223450559)
My issue regarding firearms safety is the reason for my communication and should be isolated, however I will let you know the events that were endured that morning.

We had arrived at our campsite at about 6pm Friday evening, one of the numerous access points to the native bush and places to camp along the 45minute 4wd trip. We had enough time for a quick hunt before a feed and off to bed at 10pm. At 1am in the morning a ute arrived turned off their engine make some remarks to each other (3 of them) before starting to unload their camping and hunting gear within 5m of our campsite and our parked ute. I let them know in no uncertain terms they were not to camp right beside them, and told them there are a heap of campsites and hunting areas in the valley, some 5 minutes 4wd away. One of the three hunters was obviously the main man in the party, while his mates stayed in the background  while the other (Kyle Mitchell) made it clear that he wasnt moving and it was where he hunts and if he didnt like it we could piss off. I made it very clear that we were here first and it was tough luck, he needed to go somewhere else as we were hunting in the native behind camp. After kicking some of our campside rubbish out of the way they set up camp right beside us. You can imagine we were quite upset by these guys actions after rudely been woken, headlights shinning everywhere, loose dogs, no politeness whatsoever and remarks from Kyle very offputting at 1am in the morning. Kyle made it clear he could camp where he wanted and emphasised if we did not like it we could piss off. I guess its lucky it didnt come to blows at this stage, shocked with what just happened. We still hadnt had any introductions and not one bit of politeness our common curtosity shown. They could have easily camped further away but they obviously liked a couple of the manuka stems to put up their fly. 
After they had finished setting up camp they had a word to each other and Kyle came up and appoligised for his behavoir mentioned the long drive they had from Wellington and the fact their were other hunters in "their" spot, Kyle said we would sort out where we were hunting in the morning. I know a fact that this bloke Kyle Mitchell only started hunting the area in November last year, We had hunted it for close to 10 years. I guess this dosent matter how long you have hunted the spot, its DOC land and anyone is welcome to hunt it, However the  unwritten and well abided by a majority of hunters is if you are first their you can choose where you want to hunt, and common respect for each other and in such a vast area a little privacy and room for comfort regarding camping-considering you are in a DOC area of about about 2kmx5km!. Fuming it took a few hours to comprehend what we had just experienced and eventually get back to sleep to be rudely awoken at an early hour.

Come 530am, a long time before light Kyle and his mates were up and making noise, camped right beside us  we were easily woken with the noise and headlights shinning and loose dogs at an unnessesary hour considering the bush was not light until close to seven. Over the next half hour I had to deal with a very close call regarding a dog fight, these guys dogs were not tied up and one had a go at my tied up dog and guys yelling at their dogs, bloody brilliant when you could hear some deer just behind camp the night before! Eventually Kyle came over, still had not indroduced himself and asked where we were going to hunt in a rude and abrupt manner. Precisely I showed him our route, only a small loop, about 800m long, up one side and down the other side of the ridge. In a big DOC area a small fraction of the DOC park Politely I pointed out some good hunting areas for Kyle and his mates and pointed out that we would be moving camp after our morning hunt. We were so put out from the previous events and knowingly after last nights proceedings these guys were not going to give us an inch of respect and privacy that we didnt want anything to do with these guys, they had already ruined out weekend. I said they could have the area adjacent to our campsite after we had hunted it in the morning. Kyle pointed out where his friends were going to hunt and himself pointed out an area, a ridge system further down the range only accessible by walking further down a 4wd track in the tussock and cutting into the native. He also made it clear to us to be careful in the bush. This remark now makes alot of sense as we were soon to find out Kyles actions. Kyles mates left at a reasonable time to reach their hunting area, about the same time kyle should have left to get to his area. After being up at 530am Kyle sat under his fly while we got ready, very stange considering how long ago he was up. Shane and I procrastinated for about another 30minutes waiting for Kyle to leave which he didnt he just sat there in earshot under his fly. Shane and I know exactly what he was up to, he was waiting for us to leave for our hunt before sneaking into the same area we were to hunt later in the morning, this was very obvious. ( I had seen a couple of his videos previously on the internet, I easily identified this area- obvious to us now he didnt want another hunter in 'his' area before him)  We cut into our area before climbing the ridge 80meters before sitting down and listening down in the bush below and where Kyle had his truck parked. 25mins later we heard the boot very quietly close and Kyle sneak on the noisey undergrowth onto the left side of the ridge, we had made very clear to him we were going to hunt that morning. By the time we cut back down we couldnt find him, I would say very lucky for him. 

After our hunt, we were both still fuming and thought we better move off early to simmer off and to avoid confrontation. At this stage I wrote a note for Kyle on the dust on his windscreens, "if you ever pull any of that shit again on us you will get your head kicked in". Obviously I regret writing that on their ute window but, as you can imagine after the events we had encountered we were absolutely fuming by this stage and now it wasnt someone being inpolite, arrogant, disrespectful, dishonest, slimy it was someone who could handle someone hunting an area they  also hunt and took huge safety risks. I believe someone like this should in no way be in possesion of a firearm considering this risk and lack of safety this guy possesses.
I take my safety in the bush seriously, I know people who have been shot and have had near misses in the past by other hunters. This totally avoidable situation sends the shivers down my spine and absolutely disgusts me.

Following the weekends events I contacted a couple of people in the hunting industry to find out some information about the guy, Kyle Mitchell, no one said anything pleasant about this guys character which I find alarming yet so believable.

Something must be done about this guy, he should be weary of doing this to some people with less restraint than Shane and myself. Saying this I doubt we will be so tollerant if he turns up after we have arrived on a future hunt, no doubt sometime in April. We have been unfortunate enough to have people camped at this spot in April of years gone by, tough luck for us, we move on to hunt somewhere else. Its the way it goes no matter who is camped at the spot.

Hopefully you can help me out with my alarming issues and actions from a firearms licence holder.

Cheers
Julian Danby
0273397468

----------


## Pengy

Shit ! I ran out of popcorn  :Wink:

----------


## kiwi39

> Shit ! I ran out of popcorn


Get me a beer while you're up


Tim

----------


## Drewski

> Shit ! I ran out of popcorn


Here have some of mine...got diet coke as well if you want some!

----------


## Dundee

two sides to every story :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## moonhunt

Haha fucking handbags, he said she said

----------


## square1

Two sides indeed! That wasn't easy reading though, I hope that was just the draft.

----------


## 308

Ah shit Kingstoncowboy, ya had me believing that this guy was a right cunt when in fact he just can't spell the word "tolerant"


Guess I'll go back to talking to people and taking them at face value, and assuming that people online talk shit

----------


## Spanners

Julian - 
Someone with such a self proclaimed prestigious position and status in the hunting community (as referenced by your introduction ensuring those that didn't know or care who you are can now reply with the respect that a NZ Hunter writer demands) should know that threats of violence, publicly confirmed by yourself, maybe not the best look, should your status as being fit and proper to own firearms be questioned. 

They say 1st impressions last, and you have made one with the person in mention here and with this forum as that of a fuckwit. 
Some traits of someone you associate with have defiantly rubbed off onto you.

----------


## R93

> Talking to a mate earlier today, and he was telling me that he had 4 or 5 phone calls from complete strangers over the weekend, all blokes, and all asking him for "special favours : so to speak.
> Took him a while to suss out that some prick had put his cell phone # on the wall in local public loo.


You think he would have recognised your voice? :Grin:

----------


## R93

Whinging to the cops to cause issues for someone's firearms licence after you yourself, wrote physical threats on their vehicle? 
About as smart as fighting over a public hunting area, with 4wd access :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bully

why do these magazine writers think there shit don't stink.... its not the first time iv seen it.
but both parties as bad as each other really, your spot was taken, move on!

----------


## ebf

Yup, probably bit of truth to both sides. Who needs this type of crap ? Be sweet justice if the relevant AO's had a "oops, you've behaved like a royal twat" rule and suspended firearms licences for the roar...

----------


## jakdanby

> why do these magazine writers think there shit don't stink.... its not the first time iv seen it.
> but both parties as bad as each other really, your spot was taken, move on!


It doesnt matter who we are, I just wanted to make sure Kingston knows how small the hunting community is. No courtesy, manners, not even a request if we mind them camping 5m from our camp in the middle of the night, and having the cheek to let us know more than once if we didnt like their actions we could piss of somewhere else. Imagine this happenning to you at 1am in the morning after a long week at work. I can deal with this to some respect as I know there are some fuckwits you meet in life.
What I cant deal with is when someone jeopardise our safety and bullshits about where hes going to hunt.

----------


## jakdanby

> Yup, probably bit of truth to both sides. Who needs this type of crap ? Be sweet justice if the relevant AO's had a "oops, you've behaved like a royal twat" rule and suspended firearms licences for the roar...



Amen,

Who needs this shit when you head off hunting. 
We definately didnt need that shit at 1am in the morning. How hard would it have been to ask if they could camp there, and mention they would pack up and camp somewhere else for the weekend, just need somewhere to sleep, just a little common curtosity that most people possess and some commonsence . Atleast a little room for comfort? there was easily enough room to be 20-30m away, no they had to kick a few items of our camp rubbish to the sides, that is how close they were camping. Not to mention the multiple other areas to camp within 5-20mins 4wd.

We were the ones that moved on once we had our one hunt in the area, Already had enough of having our toes stepped on

----------


## R93

How was your safety jeopardized? Did you encounter him on your hunt?  

Sorry but throwing safety issues around to add weight to your situation is complete bullshit unless there is a real reason to do so. Suspicion is not a reason. I am not sure you did yourself any favours with that spiel to the police unless he knows you and will write it off, as it should be imho.
I also have to ask myself what sort of hunter would want to cover the same ground as someone else, the same day, intentionally anyway?

----------


## kiwi39

> Not obvious to you Kyle Mitchell that other hunter you were rude arrogant disrespectful was to me, Julian Danby- Kingston if you dont know who I am, im a writer for NZHunter, and until recently part of the Rod and Rifle team and also part of the Stoney Creek test fire team.


So what ? 

Should he have recognised you and would that have led to him treating you differently ? 




> It was easly enough to recognise you with kingston Cowboy badges on all your garments. FYI you usually have your name tags on the inside of your clothing As to those scratches.... really , I would be doing something of more inconvenience to you than scratching your ute. 
> Your sneaky slimy arrogant dishonest dangerous disgraceful inconsiderate actions will not be tollerated again!


Sounds about as bad as self professed superheroes who write for NZ Hunter and are former members of blah blah 




> really , I would be doing something of more inconvenience to you than scratching your ute. 
> Your sneaky slimy arrogant dishonest dangerous disgraceful inconsiderate actions will not be tollerated again!


Tolerated ?? By whom ? Are you some kind of Hunting god ?? Writing on someones windows ?? 

Honestly,  what a fucking kindergarten. It doesnt sound as if either party behaved in an appropriate way - fault on both sides. 

I suggest the mods close this shit down and leave both parties to sort their fucking knitting out via private channels.

This kind of self justification and open scrapping is not the kind of thing that belongs on this forum. Take it offline or to another forum, more suited to this kind of bullshit. 

Rant ENDs.

----------


## Gibo

Oh Kiwi this was my fun read, dont make it stop  :Grin:

----------


## Blaser

I'd be pissed off too if someone went and hunted the same spot at the same time that was there, specially after having giving discussing where everyone was hunting for the morning. Not the brightest thing to do as it puts both parties at risk. Really shows his total disregard to firearm safety, hunting an area he new hunters were already in. 

I'd bet the a lot of other guys that were in Julian's situation would have done the same thing, possibly taken things further. You can't be sure of your actions in situation like this until it actually happens to you. Not sure how I would have reacted.

----------


## R93

> I'd be pissed off too if someone went and hunted the same spot at the same time that was there, specially after having giving discussing where everyone was hunting for the morning. Not the brightest thing to do as it puts both parties at risk. Really shows his total disregard to firearm safety, hunting an area he new hunters were already in. 
> 
> I'd bet the a lot of other guys that were in Julian's situation would have done the same thing, possibly taken things further. You can't be sure of your actions in situation like this until it actually happens to you. Not sure how I would have reacted.


Totally agree! But did he hunt where they were or just assume he did?


Meh!! As Tim said the thread should be closed down anyway. They should meet up and sort it face to face like men.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Tahr

Bleating on here does no one any credit. 
Just a bunch of immature prima donnas. 
I'm at a loss why this thread was ever started. Airing your shit on a public forum is beyond me. It just shows a lack of judgment and maturity by you both.

It should have been sorted at 1am that morning by using a bit of common sense. Both of you.

----------


## BRADS

Still a shit thread :Have A Nice Day: 
You write for NZ hunter wow your so special.....

----------


## Proneshooter

My thoughts are for the pig dog!  I wonder how he felt having some nudists toothbrush up his bum :XD: 




> Spud I have to share a story my friend told me....
> 
> Years ago he and a mate flew into a hut to pig hunt an area, when they got there they were unwelcomed by a nudist photographer , he walked around starkers, put up a tarp or something in the hut to claim his stake of the area and keep his unwelcome vibe going, in the mornings he would put enough water in the billy for only his drink etc 
> 
> This pissed my mate off, he put up with it until the last day, the nudist went for a walk to wash or something, so with the flash camera they got his tooth brush and shoved it up the backside of one of the pig dogs and took several photos of it going in and out then packed up and left
> 
> So to the nudist photographer, that was my mate having a crack at beginner photography  how did they come out?? bahaha

----------


## kiwi39

> My thoughts are for the pig dog!  I wonder how he felt having some nudists toothbrush up his bum


Probably about the same as he'd feel with any toothbrush up his bum !!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan

Must have taken a concerted effort to restrain said dog, insert the brush repeatedly and avoid being torn to pieces at the same time!

----------


## Pengy

> Probably about the same as he'd feel with any toothbrush up his bum !!!


Ruff !

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Bleating on here does no one any credit. 
> Just a bunch of immature prima donnas. 
> I'm at a loss why this thread was ever started. Airing your shit on a public forum is beyond me. It just shows a lack of judgment and maturity by you both.
> 
> It should have been sorted at 1am that morning by using a bit of common sense. Both of you.


Both legends in their own mind talk about a sandpit fiasco my toys bigger than yours. 
Not much manliness displayed by either of you

----------


## Frosty

That write up was as boring as some of the articles written in NZ HUNTER, both are acting like bitches especially dragging it onto a forum- for what, to stir everyone else up?

The only one I feel sorry for is that poor dog that got buggered with a tooth brush. :Sick:

----------


## Happy

Scores out of 10 equal as charged. here's your trophy

Share it nicely ..



And I only write dirty ditties on shit house walls !!!

(And the odd phone number !!)

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> Hi Mike,
> 
> As discussed see below for the progression of events on the morning of the 8th March-with my good friend Shane Hardy (0223450559)
> My issue regarding firearms safety is the reason for my communication and should be isolated, however I will let you know the events that were endured that morning.
> 
> We had arrived at our campsite at about 6pm Friday evening, one of the numerous access points to the native bush and places to camp along the 45minute 4wd trip. We had enough time for a quick hunt before a feed and off to bed at 10pm. At 1am in the morning a ute arrived turned off their engine make some remarks to each other (3 of them) before starting to unload their camping and hunting gear within 5m of our campsite and our parked ute. I let them know in no uncertain terms they were not to camp right beside them, and told them there are a heap of campsites and hunting areas in the valley, some 5 minutes 4wd away. One of the three hunters was obviously the main man in the party, while his mates stayed in the background  while the other (Kyle Mitchell) made it clear that he wasnt moving and it was where he hunts and if he didnt like it we could piss off. I made it very clear that we were here first and it was tough luck, he needed to go somewhere else as we were hunting in the native behind camp. After kicking some of our campside rubbish out of the way they set up camp right beside us. You can imagine we were quite upset by these guys actions after rudely been woken, headlights shinning everywhere, loose dogs, no politeness whatsoever and remarks from Kyle very offputting at 1am in the morning. Kyle made it clear he could camp where he wanted and emphasised if we did not like it we could piss off. I guess its lucky it didnt come to blows at this stage, shocked with what just happened. We still hadnt had any introductions and not one bit of politeness our common curtosity shown. They could have easily camped further away but they obviously liked a couple of the manuka stems to put up their fly. 
> After they had finished setting up camp they had a word to each other and Kyle came up and appoligised for his behavoir mentioned the long drive they had from Wellington and the fact their were other hunters in "their" spot, Kyle said we would sort out where we were hunting in the morning. I know a fact that this bloke Kyle Mitchell only started hunting the area in November last year, We had hunted it for close to 10 years. I guess this dosent matter how long you have hunted the spot, its DOC land and anyone is welcome to hunt it, However the  unwritten and well abided by a majority of hunters is if you are first their you can choose where you want to hunt, and common respect for each other and in such a vast area a little privacy and room for comfort regarding camping-considering you are in a DOC area of about about 2kmx5km!. Fuming it took a few hours to comprehend what we had just experienced and eventually get back to sleep to be rudely awoken at an early hour.
> 
> Come 530am, a long time before light Kyle and his mates were up and making noise, camped right beside us  we were easily woken with the noise and headlights shinning and loose dogs at an unnessesary hour considering the bush was not light until close to seven. Over the next half hour I had to deal with a very close call regarding a dog fight, these guys dogs were not tied up and one had a go at my tied up dog and guys yelling at their dogs, bloody brilliant when you could hear some deer just behind camp the night before! Eventually Kyle came over, still had not indroduced himself and asked where we were going to hunt in a rude and abrupt manner. Precisely I showed him our route, only a small loop, about 800m long, up one side and down the other side of the ridge. In a big DOC area a small fraction of the DOC park Politely I pointed out some good hunting areas for Kyle and his mates and pointed out that we would be moving camp after our morning hunt. We were so put out from the previous events and knowingly after last nights proceedings these guys were not going to give us an inch of respect and privacy that we didnt want anything to do with these guys, they had already ruined out weekend. I said they could have the area adjacent to our campsite after we had hunted it in the morning. Kyle pointed out where his friends were going to hunt and himself pointed out an area, a ridge system further down the range only accessible by walking further down a 4wd track in the tussock and cutting into the native. He also made it clear to us to be careful in the bush. This remark now makes alot of sense as we were soon to find out Kyles actions. Kyles mates left at a reasonable time to reach their hunting area, about the same time kyle should have left to get to his area. After being up at 530am Kyle sat under his fly while we got ready, very stange considering how long ago he was up. Shane and I procrastinated for about another 30minutes waiting for Kyle to leave which he didnt he just sat there in earshot under his fly. Shane and I know exactly what he was up to, he was waiting for us to leave for our hunt before sneaking into the same area we were to hunt later in the morning, this was very obvious. ( I had seen a couple of his videos previously on the internet, I easily identified this area- obvious to us now he didnt want another hunter in 'his' area before him)  We cut into our area before climbing the ridge 80meters before sitting down and listening down in the bush below and where Kyle had his truck parked. 25mins later we heard the boot very quietly close and Kyle sneak on the noisey undergrowth onto the left side of the ridge, we had made very clear to him we were going to hunt that morning. By the time we cut back down we couldnt find him, I would say very lucky for him. 
> ...


Well, Fuk me!!! Some of the shit you said was true but you left a lot out, funny that!!. We drove up at 1am of cause your gonna see lights!. Cant be helped making some noise. It doesn't matter if you have hunting there 20 years, It's not your spot!, it's doc land, I camped were I normally camp, plus I did use the same manuka branches. Who doesn't let their dogs out after 6 hours of travel! I didn't even know you had a dog!, And like you said I'm new to the area and this is where I found a descent camping spot close to the hunting area I wanted to hunt. When we got up that morning at 5:30 I told you I was going to, Also you tried to cover up your face with your camo scarf so I couldn't see you, Dodgy when you're speaking to someone, and no it wasn't cold either!. I got up and left with my mate and dog, my other mate stayed behind with his dog , _NOT ME dick head!!!!_ I went down the track AND I TOLD YOU WHERE I WAS GOING AND I DID JUST THAT, I can even send you my gps tracks of where I went!! I didn't stoop around and wait for you to go, and follow you or what ever the shit you said!, I'm not a psycho either!.  You didn't introduce YOURSELF EITHER!! covering up you're facing and hiding away from me. I don't intro myself to everyone I meet and I bet lots of guys don't either. I figured you would have read my shirt with my name on it so I didn't bother, plus you were a rude bastard!. I have my name on my shirt for my youtube channel thats all.
You didn't mention marking my truck with your knife either you FUK!! and I know it was you!!!! 
Who gave you the dame right to order people around at 1 in the morning!!!! You had an attitude before I even got out of my truck.

I could go on about this but it's got way out of hand.
This was meant to be a thread of "Discussion" not pointing the finger to individuals and putting people down and discrediting them!. There are 2 sides to every story.
For you that enjoy my videos, I thank you. I'm not a wanker as he's making out, sure I cant please every one thats life. 
I have been in the same suituation driving up to a camp and getting on with who ever has been there, just that this dick head "*spat his dummy*"

If anyone want to pm feel free.

----------


## Spook

> Well, Fuk me!!! Some of the shit you said was true but you left a lot out, funny that!!. We drove up at 1am of cause your gonna see lights!. Cant be helped making some noise. It doesn't matter if you have hunting there 20 years, It's not your spot!, it's doc land, I camped were I normally camp, plus I did use the same manuka branches. Who doesn't let their dogs out after 6 hours of travel! I didn't even know you had a dog!, And like you said I'm new to the area and this is where I found a descent camping spot close to the hunting area I wanted to hunt. When we got up that morning at 5:30 I told you I was going to, Also you tried to cover up your face with your camo scarf so I couldn't see you, Dodgy when you're speaking to someone, and no it wasn't cold either!. I got up and left with my mate and dog, my other mate stayed behind with his dog , _NOT ME dick head!!!!_ I went down the track AND I TOLD YOU WHERE I WAS GOING AND I DID JUST THAT, I can even send you my gps tracks of where I went!! I didn't stoop around and wait for you to go, and follow you or what ever the shit you said!, I'm not a psycho either!.  You didn't introduce YOURSELF EITHER!! covering up you're facing and hiding away from me. I don't intro myself to everyone I meet and I bet lots of guys don't either. I figured you would have read my shirt with my name on it so I didn't bother, plus you were a rude bastard!. I have my name on my shirt for my youtube channel thats all.
> You didn't mention marking my truck with your knife either you FUK!! and I know it was you!!!! 
> Who gave you the dame right to order people around at 1 in the morning!!!! You had an attitude before I even got out of my truck.
> 
> I could go on about this but it's got way out of hand.
> This was meant to be a thread of "Discussion" not pointing the finger to individuals and putting people down and discrediting them!. There are 2 sides to every story.
> For you that enjoy my videos, I thank you. I'm not a wanker as he's making out, sure I cant please every one thats life. 
> I have been in the same suituation driving up to a camp and getting on with who ever has been there, just that this dick head "*spat his dummy*"
> 
> If anyone want to pm feel free.


He is not the only one that thinks you are a wanker...I think you are as well.
Any chance of telling us where this great area you hunt in is...just so we can all avoid it...way too many wankers there already.

----------


## Ryan



----------


## Spook

> Attachment 21508


Is that the pop corn tent?

----------


## Ryan

> Is that the pop corn tent?


Circus big top!

----------


## Spook

> Circus big top!


Big tent for only two clowns

----------


## ebf

Can I have a seconder for a motion to deport both these wankers to the Chatham Islands ? They can each take one handbag, and we will send a search party out to look for survivors in about 5 years  :Pacman: 

Jeez guys, the silly season is upon us, be safe out there ! They walk amongst us  :Zomg:

----------


## Gibo

> Ca
> Jeez guys, the silly season is upon us, be safe out there ! They walk amongst us


Too fucking right, be careful.

----------


## Spook

> Can I have a seconder for a motion to deport both these wankers to the Chatham Islands ? They can each take one handbag, and we will send a search party out to look for survivors in about 5 years 
> 
> Jeez guys, the silly season is upon us, be safe out there ! They walk amongst us


What have the people of the Chatham's done to deserve this two being dumped on them...Auckland Is. would be better...and they are not in Ponsonby.

----------


## Spook

> Can I have a seconder for a motion to deport both these wankers to the Chatham Islands ? They can each take one handbag, and we will send a search party out to look for survivors in about 5 years 
> 
> Jeez guys, the silly season is upon us, be safe out there ! They walk amongst us


I would like to see a copy of this thread put on both their FAL file for when they come up for renewal...explain it away then.

----------


## Drewski

Nonu might have to give the "handbag" to someone else....

----------


## headcase

Damm it , I leave the room for 5 minutes and look at the mess you guys make.  :Grin: 


The thread has 132 likes at the moment. It cant be all bad.

----------


## veitnamcam

@BRADS .

Your argument isn't looking to sound now is it! :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> @BRADS .
> 
> Your argument isn't looking to sound now is it!


Depends where they were born  :Grin:  but looking bad for the NI  hahaha

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> He is not the only one that thinks you are a wanker...I think you are as well.
> Any chance of telling us where this great area you hunt in is...just so we can all avoid it...way too many wankers there already.


Go Fuk yourself!

----------


## BRADS

> @BRADS .
> 
> Your argument isn't looking to sound now is it!


Can't really believe this thread is still going VC.
I think these two both fit the mentioned description .
You'd have two be bloody different two work for NZ Hunter :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spook

> Go Fuk yourself!


That's nice...I see your charm in the afternoon is very much like it was at 1 in the morning

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> Bleating on here does no one any credit. 
> Just a bunch of immature prima donnas. 
> I'm at a loss why this thread was ever started. Airing your shit on a public forum is beyond me. It just shows a lack of judgment and maturity by you both.
> 
> It should have been sorted at 1am that morning by using a bit of common sense. Both of you.


I thought it was sorted that morning...  When we decided looking over the map where we were all hunting. I left camp before they did.
He thought I was stalking his moves, and waiting for him, what a tossa.
No wonder he covered up his face when I was talking to him, I wouldn't have know him even if I saw him during the day. One of my mates talked to Julian later on that saturday, not knowing who it was,  he didn't recognize him until I told him today who it was.

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> That's nice...I see your charm in the afternoon is very much like it was at 1 in the morning


I'm just pissed thats its got to this, I didnt have a clue who it was, just some tossa ya bump into in the bush sometimes, but Noo.... *Julian* had to open a can of worms and say it was him.

----------


## Spook

> I'm just pissed thats its got to this, I didnt have a clue who it was, just some tossa ya bump into in the bush sometimes, but Noo.... *Julian* had to open a can of worms and say it was him.


What was he supposed to do?...sit back and let you slag him off,

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> What was he supposed to do?...sit back and let you slag him off,


Hows "him", when you don't know "him" or who he is.

----------


## Spook

> Hows "him", when you don't know "him" or who he is.


I don't know either of you but I get the feeling that if I ever had to sit around a campfire with both of you in attendance, I would spend the next day digging holes...I think you would be both fuck'n boring company...a night of my-cock-is-bigger-than-your-cock would drive me insane.

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> What was he supposed to do?...sit back and let you slag him off,


If it keeps credibility to our names perhaps, or him knowing it was me instead of hiding behind his camo scarf things may have been different and I wouldn't have posted this Shit up.

----------


## BRADS

> If it keeps credibility to our names perhaps,.


That went out the window 7 pages ago :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> That went out the window 7 pages ago


No kidding

----------


## Tahr

I've been thinking about this disgraceful thread, and am curious about this thing called the "hunting industry" that has been referred to and consulted with by Mr Danby.  Perhaps herein lays the problem. These gentlemen seem to be jostling for the limelight in something called the "hunting industry" where as most of us view ourselves as part of a loose "hunting community", where we do our best to get on, be accommodating and our ego only kicks in over the size of a stag's head. Not the size of our cocks. That's the thing about cocks, if you look down at your own, they often appear smaller than they actually are, and it drives people to do all sorts of strange things. They erroneously over compensate.

This hunting industry thing seems to be about money and egos, and I think it's just a crock of shit. I will find it quite difficult to read another article, or view a video of either of yours again. But I probably will, because I love hunting, and you do quite good stuff. Your behaviour though, is shit.

----------


## Timmay

These two are arguing like a pair of old women.

Great entertainment none the less

----------


## Ryan

Thread's getting a bit stale, time for something else.

----------


## R93

Tahr, I was told today by a bloke in all seriousness and quite randomly I might add, that penis pumps work? I can get you one when I get mine? You just have to promise to take it off once in a while :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> Tahr, I was told today by a bloke in all seriousness and quite randomly I might add, that penis pumps work? I can get you one when I get mine? You just have to promise to take it off once in a while


I will take one. Size extra sml for mine please (it might pay to check, that might be size xtra lrg if they are made for the Australian market).   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## peril 787b

The thing I fail to understand with all of this bullshit is that you camped in the same spot, whoopy Dee fucken doo. It was 1am, everyone needed sleep and you had agreed in the morning as to where you would hunt. Why all the aggro? I've camped in the same spot as unknown hunters and never encountered this kind of sandpit childish behaviour. 
Having met Spook, I found him to be a pretty normal bush type chap. Pretty easy going, but a spade is a fucken spade and don't question that. For him to have said that about you, something has pissed him off. 
Probably the crap that is being spread around has something to do with that. 
How's about the pair of you exchange email addresses or phone numbers so you never encounter each other ever again? 
Get over it! Accept that both of you are lying to some degree and either tell the complete truth or shut the hell up. 
Just because you're a writer for a magazine, you're no better than anyone else, in fact you might be a lot worse as you now come with a badge that you think makes you better. Threatening his firearms license whilst at the same time risking your own (admitting to threatening behavior)) shows your childish stupidity.
 Kingston, pull your head in. You have no proof that the damage was done by the writer, merely your suspicion. Same as you, I would think he did considering what happened if your story is to be believed.

----------


## R93

> I will take one. Size extra sml for mine please (it might pay to check, that might be size xtra lrg if they are made for the Australian market).


If it works you will have to get another one...........Just sayin. I just wanna be able to see my peny when I look down :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> If it works you will have to get another one...........Just sayin. I just wanna be able to see my peny when I look down


Is it inverted? maybe hold your nose and blow might pop it back out  :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> If it works you will have to get another one...........Just sayin. I just wanna be able to see my peny when I look down


Maybe there could be vending machines for them installed at roadside hunters' camps?

----------


## Pengy

> Maybe there could be vending machines for them installed at roadside hunters' camps?


and all boatramps.

----------


## Spook

> Is it inverted? maybe hold your nose and blow might pop it back out


I have to shove a finger up my arse just to chase it out so I can take a piss.

----------


## R93

> and all boatramps.


You could have a 100m wide boat ramp here in oz and the penis pump vending machine would get knocked off the wall by some doofus that cant back a trailer. I have never laughed so hard after having a coffee by the Caloundra boat ramp. Watching 20 drongos one after the other fucking up something as simple as putting a boat in the water. One dickhead thought he would be sharp and back in next to another fella.
I reckon there was at least 10K of damage done in that stunt. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Toby

> You could have a 100m wide boat ramp here in oz and the penis pump vending machine would get knocked off the wall by some doofus that cant back a trailer. I have never laughed so hard after having a coffee by the Caloundra boat ramp. Watching 20 drongos one after the other fucking up something as simple as putting a boat in the water. One dickhead thought he would be sharp and back in next to another fella.
> I reckon there was at least 10K of damage done in that stunt.


You'd like a pump at the boat ramp wouldn't you, make something big to compensate for the lack of snapper!!!!  :Psmiley:   :Grin:

----------


## kingstoncowboy

To this thread ........ Julian and I have spoke to each other on the phone and have sorted things out. Acknowledging we both made mistakes about how we have handled this. 
Well me, I'm to Sorry to those I may have offended.
I'll make sure I bring the popcorn, beer and whiskey to the next campsite I come across.  :Pacman: 
Cheers
Kingston Cowboy... out.

----------


## R93

> You'd like a pump at the boat ramp wouldn't you, make something big to compensate for the lack of snapper!!!!


Oooooowwww!!!!! I am speechless! 

But yes a penis pump would possibly make up for my fishing ability in the long run. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

> To this thread ........ Julian and I have spoke to each other on the phone and have sorted things out. Acknowledging we both made mistakes about how we have handled this. 
> Well me, I'm to Sorry to those I may have offended.
> I'll make sure I bring the popcorn, beer and whiskey to the next campsite I come across. 
> Cheers
> Kingston Cowboy... out.



BORING  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> Oooooowwww!!!!! I am speechless!


I don't believe you

----------


## Gibo

> I don't believe you


He might be having camel trouble on the way to Perth Tobes  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

You mean he has the hump ? Who wouldnt, having to go there  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Drewski

Well thanks for all the reading...sure beats the hell out of watching shortland street.

----------


## Sniper

That was interesting…………night night  :2 Z Z:

----------


## stagslayer 12

dissapointing when you have a run in with idiots like that ;/ I wouldn,t have left either. you go up the back country to get away from F##kwits an suchlike & to chase game an have a good time with your mates &/or dog, I,ve run into a few "oddballs" in the kawekas over the last few years - there was a guy in the ruahines I ran into a couple of years ago in a hut - he was selling hind legs & backsteaks for $100 ea he implied that he considered the hut & area "his patch" & he had an "apprentice" hunting the ridges to other bivs & huts etc, yea... they walk among us boys! even in the backblocks!!!

----------


## sako75

Good on you for acting like men and sorting it out.
I was thinking that had it not started out the way it did, you would probably become good hunting mates and work well together. See what happens

----------


## Gapped axe

I caught some snapper's today as well as my scallop limit. I could of user a Penis pump after I had to dive under the boat to clear the long line off the impellers with out the wet wetsuit on.

----------


## Dundee

> dissapointing when you have a run in with idiots like that ;/ I wouldn,t have left either. you go up the back country to get away from F##kwits an suchlike & to chase game an have a good time with your mates &/or dog, I,ve run into a few "oddballs" in the kawekas over the last few years - there was a guy in the ruahines I ran into a couple of years ago in a hut - he was selling hind legs & backsteaks for $100 ea he implied that he considered the hut & area "his patch" & he had an "apprentice" hunting the ridges to other bivs & huts etc, yea... they walk among us boys! even in the backblocks!!!


So ya didn't buy any Stagslayer :Wtfsmilie: ?

----------


## stagslayer 12

hell no dundee!!! not much point me buyin what I can shoot & eat mate  :Wink:

----------


## subs

Must be a north island problem, to many wankers up there :Wink: 
Honestly the biggest problem ive had has been meeting up with other hunters at huts/campsites, having a couple beers :Beer:  to become acquainted, that turning into a marathon whisky drinking session and no hunting done the next morning
Good to see they had the nounce to sort it out over the fone rather than more nasty bitch fighting on here.

----------


## Hunt4life

After a few bad experiences Kyle, I take note of all regos of vehicles where I park at road ends. Too many asswipes out there

----------


## 7mmRM

not the first time ive heard of mr Kingston cowboy being a f*ckwit while out hunting with others, from what ive been told by other hunters

----------


## Toby

Been here for 2 years and only just made your first post hahaha

Welcome to the forum

----------


## Munsey

Well that was some reading . God bless the South Island !

----------


## Ground Control

I just had to have a shower .
After reading this thread from beginning to end I felt kind of dirty and soiled .


Ken

----------


## Hunt4life

Reading the entire thread puts a whole new spin on the opening story huh?! Hilarious, yet disturbing that some prick would be so low as to target the revocation of a passionate hunter's FAL, based on malicious dislike and one man to man disagreement. Maybe Kyle is an arrogant prick... Aren't we all? I wouldn't know as never met him. But I'll bet he's not a low slithering snake who sets out to ruin another man's life by destroying his passion. That, is the definition of a 'Fuckwit'! Shame on you. Although a small one man protest, I'll never buy a NZHunter magazine again.

----------


## veitnamcam

Il second that.
Make it a two man protest.

----------


## BRADS

> Il second that.
> Make it a two man protest.


I'll third that :Have A Nice Day: 
Shit mag any way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HGM77

Agree ive cancelled my subscription.

----------


## Dundee

I think we have great writers and hunters on here. full stop. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## footsore

It sounds like an ugly incident with neither Gent coming out of the story particularly well. I have never meet either of these guys, but I have exchanged PM's with Julian on another forum. He was asking for more details about one of my hunting reports as he recognised it as being in an area he had hunted some years earlier. He was kind enough to provide me with a number of his old hunting spots in return and I know he has done this for others as well.

----------


## Nathan F

Just a disgraceful thread from start to finish. Real sandpit stuff.

----------


## jord

Pretty immature form both sides and low blows all round to be fair. Admittedly it is good to see it resolved like men/adults but shit guys, couldn't you have done that before the character assassination? Not a good look attaching yourself to the NZ Hunter brand either. I won't cancel but I won't renew my subscription this year. 

I think at the end of the day we have to remember this is New Zealand and the above is not the kiwi way. Introductions go a long way and hospitable not hostile attitudes should be present at all times. Especially in the bush and especially around firearms.  

Glad it's sorted though fellas but definitely need a scotch after reading that one. 
Make that 2.

----------


## Gibo

> Pretty immature form both sides and low blows all round to be fair. Admittedly it is good to see it resolved like men/adults but shit guys, couldn't you have done that before the character assassination? Not a good look attaching yourself to the NZ Hunter brand either. I won't cancel but I won't renew my subscription this year. 
> 
> I think at the end of the day we have to remember this is New Zealand and the above is not the kiwi way. Introductions go a long way and hospitable not hostile attitudes should be present at all times. Especially in the bush and especially around firearms.  
> 
> Glad it's sorted though fellas but definitely need a scotch after reading that one. 
> Make that 2.


How did your midday scotch go?

----------


## jord

Like oil in a motor. Keeps me happy and reduces wear. 


Sent from my Browning

----------


## Gibo

> Like oil in a motor. Keeps me happy and reduces wear. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Browning


I see youre a man of your word and stuck to two  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## POME

Thats 30 minutes of my life wasted. Should have stopped reading after the first page.  :Nose Pick:

----------


## Scouser

> Thats 30 minutes of my life wasted. Should have stopped reading after the first page.


+1 saw the amount of pages and thought...'that must be interesting'.......owwwwww

----------


## oneipete

The thing that gets me is not the squabbling(this is the internet after all) but the blatent outing of names on a public forum.   

Its one thing to lay a complaint  with the police in an attempt to achieve petty revenge one-upmanship, but to lay it all open with full names etc on the net kind of paints you as ..well, the sort of person you have come across as. 

Up till then it was just a 3 sided holier than thou story of a stoush in the bush.

 Next time might pay to leave the pe.nis pumps unbought.

----------


## savage270

What a great read. This thread pretty much sums up what both the kiwi forums have turned into, egos and shit fights! To Kingston cowboy: lose the name tag buddy comes across a tad egotistical (is that even a word?) anyone watching ur u tube clips will work out who u r without a badge. By the way u might find it funny that our newest gayest catch phrase between friends when we shoot a deer is "master stag for master hunters" haha.  To jakdanby: pretty big call goin to the cops mate, big reaction to a relatively small issue. And finally to the dude sticking things up his dogs ass , that's f***ed dude, seriously.
Happy hunting, if I ever bump into any of you in the bush you can bugger off, it's my spot, I'm trying to make a name for myself so leave me alone

----------


## Dundee

I think the pair started rutting early :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Pointer

read this thread  @Twoshotkill   @Timmay you'll see 'its just not going to work'

----------


## WhistlingWings

How did that penis pump go R93? Did you get the multi use one where you can also use it for a roaring horn?  :Grin:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> How did that penis pump go R93? Did you get the multi use one where you can also use it for a roaring horn?


No just got the standard one but if you pumped it up enough, ya didn't need a roaring horn😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Twoshotkill

> read this thread  @Twoshotkill   @Timmay you'll see 'its just not going to work'


Its just not going to work! I would love to see him take a knife to my wagon!! 
Seems as tho he owns the spot!!

----------


## distant stalker

Why has this thread suddenly resurfaced?

----------


## Pointer

There was a little bit of history repeating at this spot on the weekend. I merely tagged the boys in it so they could see the previous part of the story. Let's leave it there before it goes another 12 pages, I'm not interested in a shit fight

----------


## top gun

> I have always wondered what an armed hunter would do if they came out of the bush and seen some cunt messing with there vehicle?


Me too Dundee.  I have it all planned out.  1. return to vehicles area with rifle unslung, 2. catch person(s) tu tu'ing with wagon, 3. safety catch "off" loudly if poss,

4. Issue verbal " cease & desist warning, 5. Offenders asked nicely to remove ALL clothing & put into a heap, 6. Clothing ignited brightly, 7. departing round through offenders engine block & a cheery farewell greeting issued as I depart to the pub for a cold one.

 Problem is that in 40 odd years I've never come across any bad guys,  bugger!!!! :Omg:

----------


## Tahr

> Me too Dundee.  I have it all planned out.  1. return to vehicles area with rifle unslung, 2. catch person(s) tu tu'ing with wagon, 3. safety catch "off" loudly if poss,
> 
> 4. Issue verbal " cease & desist warning, 5. Offenders asked nicely to remove ALL clothing & put into a heap, 6. Clothing ignited brightly, 7. departing round through offenders engine block & a cheery farewell greeting issued as I depart to the pub for a cold one.
> 
>  Problem is that in 40 odd years I've never come across any bad guys,  bugger!!!!


The alternative is that they disarm you, and deal to you. Unless you are prepared to pull the trigger (and I wouldn't be), its a risky business presenting a firearm at someone.

----------


## top gun

> This is war and your island has more helmet slaves in it


   Wot the fk's a helmet slave Brads?????  Haven't heard that one before.  Hope it wasn't rude!!!!

----------


## top gun

> The alternative is that they disarm you, and deal to you. Unless you are prepared to pull the trigger (and I wouldn't be), its a risky business presenting a firearm at someone.


 Who said the firearm was "pointed"????   Merely visible.  That'd do the trick unless  he/they were doped up on electric puha or something.

----------


## top gun

> Probably about the same as he'd feel with any toothbrush up his bum !!!


AT LAST!!!!!!    Something to give me a laugh.  Thanks guys. :Thumbsup:

----------


## top gun

Jeez guys!!!    I haven't had so many laughs since I don't know when. I've got tears running down my cheeks.

  This whole thing is "seriously" funny ( pun intended!!!)

Thanks to everyone for the humerous input, you've brightened a boring day.

          Beers to all. ( even the fuckwits)

----------


## MSL

> Jeez guys!!!    I haven't had so many laughs since I don't know when. I've got tears running down my cheeks.
> 
>   This whole thing is "seriously" funny ( pun intended!!!)
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the humerous input, you've brightened a boring day.
> 
>           Beers to all. ( even the fuckwits)


You better drink a box then

----------


## Gibo

:O O:

----------


## Sideshow

So I take it that two more boys out there have had a sense of humour favour :O O: 
Human nature....some times it's just not as beautiful as nature it's self, but I bet the trees in that spot are laughing there socks of ah :Wtfsmilie: 
Some people I guess need to engage brain before mouth :ORLY:

----------


## keneff

> There appears to be a lot of other scratches in that paintwork...poor camera light, poor photography [not you, camera] or you do a lot of bush bashing...they may well be knife marks but my money is on bush scratches.
> And yes I am an absolute bastard to meet in the bush, especially at 1 in the morning when someone crashes my camp...the rattle of bottles and the phht of a cap coming off goes a long way to quieten me down.
> 
> Oh!, and now we get the threatening message...now that would have gone a long way to your credibility if it had been mentioned earlier.


How would mention of the threat have boosted his credibility, Spook? He told the story of a pretty piss-poor encounter with some ignorant, bullying arseholes and I see no reason to question his credibility. AS for YOUR crappy attitude, Tell me to piss off on Public land at 1a.m. and I assure you it will all be on in an instant.

----------


## Tahr

This all began on the 10/03/14  :Have A Nice Day:  I see though that it hasn't tarnished Mr Danby's creds. He is a TV star now with the Dooley's. Seems he is well embedded into the "hunting industry" that he's so proud to be a part of  :Wtfsmilie: 

Its a bit like a traffic cop marrying a prostitute...he dragged her down to his level. The Dooley's will need to watch that doesn't happen to them.  :Have A Nice Day: 

I admire the Dooley's, one and all of them. They behave like professionals. But there sure are a lot of wanna be hangers on in the "industry".

----------


## Frosty

> How would mention of the threat have boosted his credibility, Spook? He told the story of a pretty piss-poor encounter with some ignorant, bullying arseholes and I see no reason to question his credibility. AS for YOUR crappy attitude, Tell me to piss off on Public land at 1a.m. and I assure you it will all be on in an instant.


BRO this iS OLD news, NO one gives a fuck anyMore. (See my use of capitals, Does it make my post more dramatic?)

----------


## BRADS

> This all began on the 10/03/14  I see though that it hasn't tarnished Mr Danby's creds. He is a TV star now with the Dooley's. Seems he is well embedded into the "hunting industry" that he's so proud to be a part of 
> 
> Its a bit like a traffic cop marrying a prostitute...he dragged her down to his level. The Dooley's will need to watch that doesn't happen to them. 
> 
> I admire the Dooley's, one and all of them. They behave like professionals. But there sure are a lot of wanna be hangers on in the "industry".


And a lot of bullshitters in the industry.

----------


## Tombi

Not sure why I just read this thread but too late now. 

 @Tahr - best quote of the thread mate. "That's the thing about cocks, if you look down at your own, they often appear smaller than they actually are, and it drives people to do all sorts of strange things. They erroneously over compensate."

----------


## stug

You NI hunters should set up a roster to have someone hunt there every day. You could put signs up there to say Hi Jak enjoy your hunt. You could even try photo bombing some NZ Hunter adventures.

----------


## tetawa

amen.

----------


## Timmay

A mate of mine said I should just park a wagon there all year round so I can tell him to fuck off because I was here first.  @Twoshotkill

----------


## mutton gun

Just two questions if any ones still on this where did it happen? so I never go there and wheres the best deal on the penis pump?  Ive been buying viagra to stop me pissing on my boots.
Cheers in advance

----------


## crnkin

> Julian - 
> Someone with such a self proclaimed prestigious position and status in the hunting community (as referenced by your introduction ensuring those that didn't know or care who you are can now reply with the respect that a NZ Hunter writer demands) should know that threats of violence, publicly confirmed by yourself, maybe not the best look, should your status as being fit and proper to own firearms be questioned. 
> 
> They say 1st impressions last, and you have made one with the person in mention here and with this forum as that of a fuckwit. 
> Some traits of someone you associate with have defiantly rubbed off onto you.


After only just seeing this narcissist's post, I agree.

Does he still write for Greg?

Absolutely disgusting character, it's been a long time since I've read such asinine drivel like that.

Chris

----------


## 199p

Fuck me think I'll have to read all this Monday at work 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Fuck me think I'll have to read all this Monday at work 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Its all rather girly to be fair mate, you would be better off using your time playing with barbie dolls  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Wow, I just read all that, what a bunch of squabbling little kids, three year olds can play together nicer. Highlight for me was the part  where Julian announced that he was a big important hunting writer, followed by what has to be one of the most hard to read illiterate stories I have ever had the displeasure of trying to decipher.

----------


## 223nut

@Ryan_Songhurst I startedcand gave up two pages in when you could see how ridiculous it all was!

----------


## 199p

Fuck me 

Im glad i was getting payed to read all that crap haha

----------

